# Madly Seeking



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I am looking for two things.

1. The Haunted Sounds and Scary Tales Audio. I cannot find it on the internet anywhere.


2. I am also looking for the CD/Tape that Hallmark released a few years back with sounds like "Abandon Hope All Ye Who Enter Here" "Dont ring that bell" etc.

3. A Old Haunted House tour thing with Neil Innes as the narrator,

4. A Album of horror film music called Chiller.

Any help at all will be wonderful!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Fiyero said:


> I am looking for two things.
> 
> 1. The Haunted Sounds and Scary Tales Audio. I cannot find it on the internet anywhere.
> 
> ...



Did you try google first?? 

1 used cd - $5 - http://www.squaredealonline.com/browse.asp?Artist=46157

2 - look in this music forum for a thread called the sounds of halloween, there's a rapidshare link to download this tape - converted tp mp3

3 - was it a whole cd or just a file, look here for a file called "in a haunted house" - http://www.neilinnes.org/kidsongs.htm

4) Chiller is by Erich Kunzel & the Cincinnati Pops, it's a great CD and you can get it from Amazon 

If you liked Chiller you might also Scary Music, also by Erich Kunzel/Cincinnati Pops featuring more movie and tv themes and sound fx.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay, I got everything except the tour with Neil Innes, Its more than just one song. I grew up with it, It was quite fun.


----------

